# THE DARPA ROBOTIC VEHICLE RACE HELD 8 OCT 05 - VERY COOL



## 54/102 CEF (8 Oct 2005)

For all you vehicle fans

The US is advancing autonomous vehicle technology and today a Robot Wars style event was held - a robotic vehicle had to navigate a 135 mile course for a $2 million dolalr first prize

Check out http://www.grandchallenge.org/

See video on the DOWNLOADS léink and an interesting slideshow on the Webcasts link 

Enjoy!


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Oct 2005)

Interesting news for convoys and transport drivers.   Both military and civilian. 

I wonder what speed they could transit that track at the second and third times, once they have memorized the route?


----------



## Big T (10 Oct 2005)

I saw this aswell, very interesting! If something like this were to makes its way into the army, and all of the vehicles that were close to combat were Computer Navigated, would we still need our Armoured Soldiers? or would they become simulators?


----------

